# Winter's closing in



## onarock (Nov 12, 2010)

On behalf of all the T.F. members residing in Hawaii, I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we will be watching the National News and hoping all of you an unlikely mild winter.. And if any of you should need some pictures of us at the beach, hiking in the rain forest or tending to our tortoises in board shorts and bibkinis when its a gloomy 85 degrees outside and water temp is 80, then all you have to do is ask. Aloha


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 12, 2010)

*RE: Winters closing in*

Pht-t-t-t-t-t-t


----------



## coreyc (Nov 13, 2010)

*RE: Winters closing in*

Hi I would like to see some pic's of the beach but how about sending a ticket as I am from Ma winter cold sunny beach nice enjoy the sun & the heat I have to go start a fire it's getting cold in here


----------



## Isa (Nov 13, 2010)

*RE: Winters closing in*

I am so jealoussss .


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, that's just rude!

Anyone know of a good site to get Underarmor cheap? I'll qualify for the volume discount.


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2010)

onarock said:


> On behalf of all the T.F. members residing in Hawaii, I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we will be watching the National News and hoping all of you an unlikely mild winter.. And if any of you should need some pictures of us at the beach, hiking in the rain forest or tending to our tortoises in board shorts and bibkinis when its a gloomy 85 degrees outside and water temp is 80, then all you have to do is ask. Aloha



I don't know what you intended with this post, but I can assure you it did not endear you to anyone who does not live on a tropical island paradise filled with tortoise food.

Pics of said bikinis might redeem you a bit with at least some of the audience, although they might dig your hole deeper with the rest...


----------



## onarock (Nov 13, 2010)

Tom said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > On behalf of all the T.F. members residing in Hawaii, I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we will be watching the National News and hoping all of you an unlikely mild winter.. And if any of you should need some pictures of us at the beach, hiking in the rain forest or tending to our tortoises in board shorts and bibkinis when its a gloomy 85 degrees outside and water temp is 80, then all you have to do is ask. Aloha
> ...



honestly... i was watching the news with my wife and they were showing a snow storm in amarillo tx and it hit us, winter already??? as far as the bikini pics go, ill get right on that. ha


----------



## zzzdanz (Nov 13, 2010)

60 degree day in Nov...we don't have many of these in Ma...Winter,ughhhhh!


----------



## Cfr200 (Nov 13, 2010)

I lived on an island called Kure in Hawaii and it got pretty cool and wet during the winter I would say in the mid 50s. I would not call it all that tropical or filled with lush plants mostly only a shrub called Scaevola. It did not have any fresh water, but it rained enough to catch water off the roofs and store it. One thing it did have is a lot of interesting ocean dwelling animals. Sea turtles, lobster, monk seals and spinner dolphin that liked to play. The dolphins would show up and put on a show for us every time we went out to catch lobster or check our fish traps. Some would come right up and let you touch them. It also located at what is called the Darwin Point; the point marking the geographic extent in which coral reefs are able to exist. Which is about 28.5 degrees north. It was an interesting place to spend 14 months.


----------



## onarock (Nov 13, 2010)

Cfr200 said:


> I lived on an island called Kure in Hawaii and it got pretty cool and wet during the winter I would say in the mid 50s. I would not call it all that tropical or filled with lush plants mostly only a shrub called Scaevola. It did not have any fresh water, but it rained enough to catch water off the roofs and store it. One thing it did have is a lot of interesting ocean dwelling animals. Sea turtles, lobster, monk seals and spinner dolphin that liked to play. The dolphins would show up and put on a show for us every time we went out to catch lobster or check our fish traps. Some would come right up and let you touch them. It also located at what is called the Darwin Point; the point marking the geographic extent in which coral reefs are able to exist. Which is about 28.5 degrees north. It was an interesting place to spend 14 months.



Awesome, its amaizing how different the N.W.Hawaiian Islands are compared to the Main Island Chain.


----------



## Cfr200 (Nov 13, 2010)

You are right, the N.W. islands are completely different. I did really like that only 17 people lived on the island and we had no TV and only saw a plane once a month. The five mile lagoon was a very nice place to play in when the weather was warm. It was a very nice way to live. The island did smell like the bottom of a bird cage though, I guess that is what happens when there are albatrosses nesting everywhere. Although after my time there I went straight to the Arctic for a year and lived just south of the Arctic Circle. Now talk about a shock to ones body 70 one day and -40 the next.


----------



## onarock (Nov 13, 2010)

Cfr200 said:


> You are right, the N.W. islands are completely different. I did really like that only 17 people lived on the island and we had no TV and only saw a plane once a month. The five mile lagoon was a very nice place to play in when the weather was warm. It was a very nice way to live. The island did smell like the bottom of a bird cage though, I guess that is what happens when there are albatrosses nesting everywhere. Although after my time there I went straight to the Arctic for a year and lived just south of the Arctic Circle. Now talk about a shock to ones body 70 one day and -40 the next.



Sounds as if life has taken you on a bit of an adventure.


----------



## laura808 (Nov 13, 2010)

onarock said:


> On behalf of all the T.F. members residing in Hawaii, I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we will be watching the National News and hoping all of you an unlikely mild winter.. And if any of you should need some pictures of us at the beach, hiking in the rain forest or tending to our tortoises in board shorts and bibkinis when its a gloomy 85 degrees outside and water temp is 80, then all you have to do is ask. Aloha



Its been more rainy here though don't you think? it's also colder at night too! But its still beautiful here no matter what time of year!


----------



## onarock (Nov 13, 2010)

laura808 said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > On behalf of all the T.F. members residing in Hawaii, I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we will be watching the National News and hoping all of you an unlikely mild winter.. And if any of you should need some pictures of us at the beach, hiking in the rain forest or tending to our tortoises in board shorts and bibkinis when its a gloomy 85 degrees outside and water temp is 80, then all you have to do is ask. Aloha
> ...



Where do you live laura. I live on the N.E. side of Maui in Haiku its been reaining here alot lately . It normally rains at night most of the year, but its been raining durring the day alot, but its October and thats normal. It will be on and off rain untill May then back to night rain only through most of the summer


----------



## Cfr200 (Nov 13, 2010)

onarock said:


> Sounds as if life has taken you on a bit of an adventure.


Yes my time spent in the Coast Guard working at LORAN stations was pretty interesting. They were always in some out of the way places I would have never been able to see otherwise. Then the time I spent shipboard got me a trip around the world, so I guess it made the time spent on the Bearing Sea worth it. I kind of missing being at sea, especially the days with high seas.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2010)

You know, I feel sorry for those of you who *don't* have real winters. 
There are few things finer then sitting curled up on the couch under a soft warm quilt, watching the snow gently float downward. To see the world changed into a pure clean and untouched enchanted winter wonderland. The magic of those delicate snowflakes, the crystal beauty of icicles. Evergreens frosted like expensive Christmas trees. The brilliant red of the cardinal against the white snowy backdrop. The way the ice and even the snow catches the rays of the snow and become sparkling shimmering diamonds.

The fun of walking ahead of somebody and gently tugging on the evergreen's snow laden branch on your way past so that it whips backward throwing a mass of snow right onto their unsuspecting heads, sending cold streams of quickly melting and spreading snowy water down their necks and back.

Who can ever forget the breathtaking beauty of the full moon casting a bluish glow upon the fresh fallen blanket of snow? Or the absolute quiet just after the snow has fallen and it's like the world has hushed and stopped it's hurried pace for a few moments to just enjoy the simplicity and appearance of a new, pure and reborn simpler world.

No hot chocolate ever tastes as warm and satisfying as the one you have after coming back inside from playing out in the cold frozen world. Your eyes all a glow, your checks rosy, and your nose making Rudolf jealous.


----------



## onarock (Nov 13, 2010)

Jacqui said:


> You know, I feel sorry for those of you who *don't* have real winters.
> There are few things finer then sitting curled up on the couch under a soft warm quilt, watching the snow gently float downward. To see the world changed into a pure clean and untouched enchanted winter wonderland. The magic of those delicate snowflakes, the crystal beauty of icicles. Evergreens frosted like expensive Christmas trees. The brilliant red of the cardinal against the white snowy backdrop. The way the ice and even the snow catches the rays of the snow and become sparkling shimmering diamonds.
> 
> The fun of walking ahead of somebody and gently tugging on the evergreen's snow laden branch on your way past so that it whips backward throwing a mass of snow right onto their unsuspecting heads, sending cold streams of quickly melting and spreading snowy water down their necks and back.
> ...



That was beautifully written. Nice!


----------



## Tom (Nov 13, 2010)

Jacqui, there is just one problem with all that snow... its COLD.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 14, 2010)

Tom said:


> Jacqui, there is just one problem with all that snow... its COLD.



Yes it is, but you don't have to be cold too!  To me it's much cheaper and easier to warm up, then it is to try to cool off from the hot sun. Plus cuddling is much nicer, when it's colder rather then hotter.  





onarock said:


> honestly... i was watching the news with my wife and they were showing a snow storm in amarillo tx and it hit us, winter already???



I thought I would give you a weather update from Amarillo. If you were here next to me, I could show you how much fun a snowball fight can be.  Just stopped here to fuel the truck and I did spot a few isolated pockets of snow around, as I walked my dog (wearing a t-shirt,no jacket )


----------



## zzzdanz (Nov 14, 2010)

I do like a nice storm with a cpl. feet of fresh snow, riding the 4 wheeler around the streets at 2am and a fresh pot of coffee after.But then you have to shovel the cars out and the cold starts setting in.

I work outside yr. round so I could do without the winter.80F all yr. isn't to much to ask is it?


----------



## Laura (Nov 14, 2010)

I love going out to the barn on a cold winter night. the Frozen ground crunching under your boots, then getting out there and listening to the livestock munching and shuffling around. the smell of a barn.. we dont get snow, but we do get cold. 
but today.. sun is out. breeze, prob 70, tonight will be in the 40's.. perfect.


----------



## terryo (Nov 14, 2010)

Laura said:


> I love going out to the barn on a cold winter night. the Frozen ground crunching under your boots, then getting out there and listening to the livestock munching and shuffling around. the smell of a barn.. we dont get snow, but we dont get cold.
> but today.. sun is out. breeze, prob 70, tonight will be in the 40's.. perfect.



You always write something that's so beautiful. You better write a book.....I'll buy it. I'm putting your first post on my Christmas cards....with your name at the bottom, of course. You just described everything I love about the Winter, and living in NY......but you left out the great shopping.


----------

